# Ileostomy Catheter Placement- CPT code



## sslater (Oct 18, 2012)

Indication:  This patient has a history of Crohn's Dz and ileostomy with bowel obstruction. 

Per the physician:  We cannulated the ileostomy stoma and placed a ileostomy catheter for a distal ileum obstruction.   

*Procedure* After informed consent was obtained, the patient was placed
in supine position on the fluoroscopy table. The ileostomy entry site
in the right lower quadrant was catheterized using a short Kumpe
catheter and guidewire combination. The catheter was advanced to the
area of obstruction at the pouch inference. Glidewire was advanced in
and the catheter was advanced through the obstruction. Contrast was
injected demonstrating the catheter be placed within the pouch. Later
images demonstrate Foley advancement over the wire into the pouch. The
balloon was inflated. The Foley catheter was placed to drainage. The
patient tolerated procedure well.

*Radiographic interpretation* Initial images demonstrate evidence of
bowel obstruction. Later images demonstrate catheter advancement
through the ileostomy into the pouch. Obstruction is seen an enlarged
volume is present within the pouch. Later images demonstrate base of
the Foley catheter into the pouch. Contrast injection was made through
the catheter demonstrating good placement. The balloon is seen inflated
with a small amount contrast. Later images demonstrate drainage of the
stool material through the catheter. Images obtained of the abdomen
demonstrate decreasing obstruction.


Complications No immediate complications are identified.


----------



## syllingk (Oct 18, 2012)

looks like a 49460.


----------



## syllingk (Oct 18, 2012)

Just saw that says through tube. I will keep looking.


----------



## sslater (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, i have looked and looked and still cannot find anything.  Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sslater (Oct 31, 2012)

*still need help!!*

we have code 20501 for the Sinus tract study with S&I 76080-26 but i am still at a loss on what code to use for the  Ileostomy catheter through the area of obstruction.  The catheter was removed 5 days later as the obstruction was resolved.  Has anyone else seen this before?  HELP! 

Thank you!


----------

